# Duck eggs not hatching?



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

So last April i got some ducks so Iv had them over a year now. i have 2 girls 2 boys but no eggs have hatched. 
They layed them all last spring and summer but they wernt brody (sp?) 
Well a little over a month ago one of my girls layed a nest of about 16 and she sat on them almost all the time. Why would they have not hatched? 
PS i only have 1 girl not the other died earlier this week.


Well today she was still sitting on the eggs. Me and mom are fairly sure its been over 32 days but figured we would leave.them in there another week or 2 just to be sure. Why would she sit on the eggs if they wernt going to hatch? Or does that mean they still have a chance? 
P.s. there's atleast 14 eggs im betting possibly more


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

have you candled them? you can carefully check by taking a flash light to them in a dark room and see if there is movement or some light clicking noises. Also you should be able to see veins through the egg shell and some movement when candling the eggs.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I know from our experiences here, that when letting nature take its course - the numbers don't always add up. Sometimes it may be a bit longer, depending on how many times she got up to stretch her legs or depending on how hot/cold the weather has been. 

Like Mamaboyd stated, you could always try candling the eggs if she will let you. That will give you a chance to see what progress is definitely being made.

Just curious, what type of ducks are they?


----------

